# 1942 Huffman photo



## johan willaert (Apr 6, 2022)

Brought this photo home today....
Me and my 1942 original paint Army Huffman bike
Over 6' wide, photo was taken and used for an outdoor exhibition on collectors...
Now takes pride in place in my War Building...


----------

